# Gtechniq Antibacterial Range Available



## DetailedClean

Just today added further additions to the Gtechniq AB range which incorporate BioCote antimicrobial technology.

Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash AB 100ml

Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash AB is specifically designed to protect dashboard and door card materials including leather, vinyl, plastics and rubberised finishes.

Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric AB 100ml

Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric AB protects all kinds of fabrics from water and oil based stains. It is breathable and extremely durable thanks to unique Gtechniq 3S Smart Surface Science.

Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard AB 100ml

Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard AB forms a durable abrasion resistant matte finish which offers the best ever protection against abrasion damage, UV rays, dye transfer and other discolouration.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

